# Milgem's new Corvet - Made in Turkey



## turkdarbesi

*Milgem*, from the Turkish words Milli Gemi (National Ship), is the name of the Turkish corvette program; the purpose of which is to build a modern littoral combat warship with indigenous capabilities, extensively using the principles of stealth technology in its design. Construction of the first Milgem class corvette, TCG Heybeliada, began on 26 July 2005. TCG Heybeliada will be put to sea on 27 September 2008 and is scheduled to be completed by 25 October 2010, when it will start undergoing full sea trials before being officially commissioned. It is expected to enter service in 2011.[1] A total of twelve Milgem class warships (eight corvettes and four frigates) will be built for the Turkish Navy, with possible exports to other countries.

*Evolution of the Milgem program*

When the Milgem project was officially launched in 1996, the initial plan was to locally build MEKO A-100 corvettes of Blohm+Voss, a German shipbuilding company which specializes in building high technology warships and submarines.

In the early 2000s, the partnership plan with Blohm+Voss was shelved and the Turkish Navy decided to design and build a completely indigenous corvette. Istanbul Naval Shipyard Command executes and coordinates the design, development and construction works of the Milgem project since 12 March 2004.

The design concept and mission profile of Milgem bears similarities with the Littoral Combat Ship (LCS-1) developed by Lockheed Martin as the first member of the next generation of USN warships.

*F-100 class frigate*

The first eight Milgem class warships will be classified as corvettes, while the last four will be named the F-100 class and will be classified as frigates. The F-100 class will be slightly larger in terms of dimensions and will be equipped with the Mk.41 VLS and ESSM, along with other additional systems for improved multirole combat capabilities. The Mk.41 VLS (Vertical Launching System) is capable of firing ESSM (Evolved Sea Sparrow), VLA (Vertical Launch Anti-Submarine Rocket), and Standard missiles, and the F-100 class frigates will be used as a testing platform for the new class of four indigenous AAW frigates of the Turkish Navy, known as the TF-2000 program. The experience and technological know-how gained with the Milgem project will play an important role in determining the design characteristics and the development process of the TF-2000 class frigates, as well as the selection of the systems and equipment which will be used on these ships.

*Export*

The Pakistan Navy is negotiating with Turkey for the purchase of at least four export-type Milgem corvettes, with one built in Turkey and the rest in Pakistan. Negotiations reportedly began in April 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

I hope this does come true!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

A Photoshop work by me... I love this monster....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nutuk

turkdarbesi said:


> *F-100 class frigate*
> 
> The first eight Milgem class warships will be classified as corvettes, while the last four will be named the F-100 class and will be classified as frigates. The F-100 class will be slightly larger in terms of dimensions and will be equipped with the Mk.41 VLS and ESSM, along with other additional systems for improved multirole combat capabilities. The Mk.41 VLS (Vertical Launching System) is capable of firing ESSM (Evolved Sea Sparrow), VLA (Vertical Launch Anti-Submarine Rocket), and Standard missiles, and the F-100 class frigates will be used as a testing platform for the new class of four indigenous AAW frigates of the Turkish Navy, known as the TF-2000 program. The experience and technological know-how gained with the Milgem project will play an important role in determining the design characteristics and the development process of the TF-2000 class frigates, as well as the selection of the systems and equipment which will be used on these ships.
> 
> *Export*
> 
> The Pakistan Navy is negotiating with Turkey for the purchase of at least four export-type Milgem corvettes, with one built in Turkey and the rest in Pakistan. Negotiations reportedly began in April 2007.




F100 and Milgem are complete different projects, there is no any plan to make the Milgem longer and call it F100. The F100 frigate program is planned after 2020.


----------



## cabatli_53

Watch it pls...
F-511 Heybeliada | TRSavunma

By the way, Hi Nutuk bro, It is really nice to meet you in a pakistan defence forum.


Regards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

cabatli_53 said:


> Watch it pls...
> F-511 Heybeliada | TRSavunma
> 
> By the way, Hi Nutuk bro, It is too nice to meet you in a pakistan defence forum.
> 
> 
> Regards...



Couldnt understand a word lol but thx for the video! i do hope PN gets these


----------



## Myth_buster_1

cabatli_53 said:


> Watch it pls...
> F-511 Heybeliada | TRSavunma
> 
> By the way, Hi Nutuk bro, It is too nice to meet you in a pakistan defence forum.
> 
> 
> Regards...



thank you very much bro... 
i am not up to date but can you plez tell me if this corvette is stealthy?


----------



## cabatli_53

Yes bro, Milgem, from the Turkish words Milli Gemi (National Ship), is the name of the Turkish corvette program; the purpose of which is to build a modern littoral combat warship with indigenous capabilities, extensively using the principles of *stealth technology* in its design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Stealth materials and paints have developed by Aselsan-Tubitak-ODTU. The most important feature of the new materials is that they provide high absorption and reduce the radar cross section by 1/1000, which means it enables a 100-squaremeter object to be perceived as 0.1 square meter. These Paints and flexible materials have also been planned to use indigenous ATAK helo, TIHA, ALTAY programs. 


Regards...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Turkey has really turned their military around, it seems like they are closer to catching up to the west in terms of R&D than either China or Russia in many areas. We really need to smuggle more drugs like the US and increase our budget!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI

does anyone have any link regarding the export of tihis ship to PN.


----------



## EagleEyes

QADRI said:


> does anyone have any link regarding the export of tihis ship to PN.



There has been consideration and some interest, but no official comment on this. Pakistan is busy buying electricity, rooti, kapra and makaan these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> There has been consideration and some interest, but no official comment on this. Pakistan is busy buying electricity, rooti, kapra and makaan these days.



there is no news on the purchase of these milgem corvettes for the PN. maybe something comes up at IDEAS-2008 in Nov.
maybe Jliu our RAN naval expert has some information on this.


----------



## CombatMaster

Construction of the first Milgem class corvette, TCG Heybeliada, began on 26 July 2005, and is scheduled to be completed by 25 October 2010, when it will start undergoing full sea trials before being officially commissioned. It is expected to enter service in 2011. A total of twelve Milgem class warships (eight corvettes and four frigates) will be built for the Turkish Navy, with possible exports to other countries.


----------



## cabatli_53

Heybeliada has launched broes,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice cant wait for us to get these babies!!


----------



## Semih Alphan

nice share.


----------



## Quwa

Congrats to our Turkish brothers in their accomplishments...may they continue to prosper!

PS: Pakistan is strongly interested in the Milgem.


----------



## karaislam

our milgem looks so sexy and with visby class its the most stealthy looking ship


----------



## fatman17

*Turkeys M&#304;LGEM to build military ships for Pakistan * 

Sava&#351; Onur

Turkey and Pakistan will cooperate on a venture to supply warships developed under M&#304;LGEM, Turkeys national ship project, to the Pakistani Naval Force. 

The M&#304;LGEM project, carried out jointly by Turkeys Undersecretariat for the Defense Industry (SSM) and the Turkish Naval Forces, is a landmark project that developed the countrys first corvette-class warship. 

The STM defense company is working on the M&#304;LGEM project. Speaking to Turkish journalists yesterday in Karachi, which is currently hosting the fifth International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2008, Sava&#351; Onur, a retired admiral who is currently the M&#304;LGEM project manager, said the fair has been a very good opportunity for Turkish defense companies to promote their projects. We also display M&#304;LGEM here, which is one of the most important projects Turkey has produced in the past few years.

*Onur said the project was of a scale that would have a long-term impact on the Turkish shipbuilding and defense industries. Pakistan needs more ships like this. We are planning to carry out a joint project with Pakistan for these corvettes.*

Onur said that more than 50 Turkish firms -- including the largest defense firms, Aselsan, Havelsan and STM -- have played a role in the M&#304;LGEM project, gaining invaluable experience in warship building.

*He said the three defense firms have merged forces to supply Pakistans demand for corvette ships. This is a four ship corvette project. The first ship will be designed and built in Turkey, while the three others will be built in Pakistans military shipyards. This is really a comprehensive project. It is expected to last 10 years, he said.* 

*He noted that Turkey has had talks with Pakistan about this project for nearly two years. We can say that we are reaching an agreement. I think we will realize the project successfully. The Turkish defense industry has the capacity to manage such projects. * 


29 November 2008, Saturday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Turkey and Pakistan will cooperate on a venture to supply warships developed under MLGEM, Turkeys national ship project, to the Pakistani Naval Force.

The MLGEM project, carried out jointly by Turkeys Undersecretariat for the Defense Industry (SSM) and the Turkish Naval Forces, is a landmark project that developed the countrys first corvette-class warship.

The STM defense company is working on the MLGEM project. Speaking to Turkish journalists yesterday in Karachi, which is currently hosting the fifth International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2008, Sava Onur, a retired admiral who is currently the MLGEM project manager, said the fair has been a very good opportunity for Turkish defense companies to promote their projects. We also display MLGEM here, which is one of the most important projects Turkey has produced in the past few years.



Onur said the project was of a scale that would have a long-term impact on the Turkish shipbuilding and defense industries. Pakistan needs more ships like this. We are planning to carry out a joint project with Pakistan for these corvettes.



Onur said that more than 50 Turkish firms -- including the largest defense firms, Aselsan, Havelsan and STM -- have played a role in the MLGEM project, gaining invaluable experience in warship building.



He said the three defense firms have merged forces to supply Pakistans demand for corvette ships. This is a four ship corvette project. The first ship will be designed and built in Turkey, while the three others will be built in Pakistans military shipyards. This is really a comprehensive project. It is expected to last 10 years, he said.



He noted that Turkey has had talks with Pakistan about this project for nearly two years. We can say that we are reaching an agreement. I think we will realize the project successfully. The Turkish defense industry has the capacity to manage such projects.
Turkey?s M?LGEM to build military ships for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JK!

Is there any particular reason why the PN pursues 4 ships at a time when it makes an order?


----------



## TOPGUN

Good news 4 is better then one boss!! great news .


----------



## Quwa

JK! said:


> Is there any particular reason why the PN pursues 4 ships at a time when it makes an order?


It'll be the initial batch, but also keep in mind that PN has 4 F-22Ps in the pipeline and may be interested in the 3 ex-Brunei Nakhoda Class...that's about 11 ships in the corvette range. There are also reports that PN is interested in several MRTP-70s, which is essentially the Turkish equivalent of the Swedish Visby. 

An interesting and possible ORBAT is emerging where the PN may have a full-time committed coastal defence fleet consisting of the MRTP-series. The MRTP-44 & 33 FACs are excellent designs, and the MRTP-70 can act as the larger command & control element. This fleet would be armed in all spheres - the MRTP-70 leading in ASW and point-defence AAW. 

One area I think we may focus on is improving the NSSG in terms of large equipment. There is a possibility that the Midget Submarines with one of U210 or DCNS Andrasta Class mini-SSK. This would play key roles in supporting the coastal defence force; mini-SSKs are designed to take on mine-laying; deploying & retrieving special forces commandos; armed with torpedoes and AShMs for defence. 

Nutuk made note of the joint-corvette & submarine ops for submarine-hunting. This is probable with the standard U214 and Agosta-90B types supported by MILGEM, Nakhoda and F-22P.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

can you post pics of this.


----------



## Nutuk

Pics of the first Milgem ship, construction of the second ship started two months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Launching ceramony pictures....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Milgem's new Corvet - Made in Turkey 

pls merge with above post or vice-versa!


----------



## Neo

*Threads merged.*


----------



## cabatli_53

New reliesed Turkish Naval Forces Video introduces the naval capability of Turkey with Milgem....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hasang20

i think Turkey has done alot so as Pakistan in reward we should give them some JF-17s


----------



## Quwa

hasang20 said:


> i think Turkey has done alot so as Pakistan in reward we should give them some JF-17s


IF they want them...


----------



## TOPGUN

When are we expectied to get our first one ????


----------



## Keysersoze

hasang20 said:


> i think Turkey has done alot so as Pakistan in reward we should give them some JF-17s



SIgh!....they are part of the F-35 program............


----------



## Nutuk

Actually the idea of JF-17 ain't so bad at all, IMO Turkey should take it into concideration. There is only one thing, does the JF-17 really belong to Pakistan with all it's rights or does China have the rights?


----------



## ahussains

First we need the F16 upgrade kits from them ,

Its good to see a Muslim country building an Naval Combat Ship thats really proudy.

we are making submarines a nice combination


----------



## ahussains

*Evolution of the Milgem program*When the Milgem project was officially launched in 1996, the initial plan was to locally build MEKO A-100 corvettes of Blohm+Voss, a German shipbuilding company which specializes in building high technology warships and submarines.

In the early 2000s, the partnership plan with Blohm+Voss was shelved and the Turkish Navy decided to design and build a completely indigenous corvette. Istanbul Naval Shipyard Command executes and coordinates the design, development and construction works of the Milgem project since 12 March 2004.

The design concept and mission profile of Milgem bears similarities with the Littoral Combat Ship (LCS-1) developed by Lockheed Martin as the first member of the next generation of USN warships.

*Ada class corvette / F-100 class frigate*
Eight of the twelve Milgem class warships will be named the Ada class and will be classified as corvettes, while four of them will be named the F-100 class and will be classified as frigates.

The F-100 class will feature a significantly longer hull and be equipped with the Mk.41 VLS and ESSM, along with other additional systems for improved multirole combat capability. The Mk.41 VLS (Vertical Launching System) is capable of firing RIM-66 Standard, RIM-162 ESSM and VL ASROC missiles, and the F-100 class frigates will be used as a testing platform for the new class of four indigenous AAW frigates of the Turkish Navy, known as the TF-2000 program. The experience and technological know-how gained with the Milgem project will play an important role in determining the design characteristics and the development process of the TF-2000 class frigates, as well as the selection of the systems and equipment which will be used on these ships.


*Launch*
TCG Heybeliada (F-511), the lead ship of the Milgem class corvettes and frigates, was launched on September 27, 2008, with a ceremony that was attended by Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an. According to the planned schedule, TCG Heybeliada will enter service in early 2011, when the sea trials and tests of the weapon systems will be completed.

Meanwhile, production of the second Milgem class warship, TCG Büyükada (F-512) has also commenced on September 27, 2008. F-512 will incorporate the ASELSAN radar (instead of the SMART-S Mk2) and also use the Mk.41 VLS. F-512 will be the prototype for the F-100 class multi-role frigates.


*Export*
According to a CNN Türk news report on September 27, 2008, the navies of Canada, Pakistan, Ukraine and a number of South American countries have expressed interest in acquiring Milgem class warships.

*Class overview *Name: Milgem (Ada class / F-100 class) 
Building: 2 
Planned: 12 
General characteristics 
Type: Corvette / Frigate 
Displacement: 2,000 t 
Length: 99.00 m 
Beam: 14.40 m 
Draught: 3.75 m 
Propulsion: 1 gas turbine, 2 diesels, 2 shafts, 30,000 kW 
Speed: Economy: 15 knots
Maximum: 29+ knots 
Range: 3,500 nautical miles (6,480 km) @ 15 knots
Endurance: 21 days with logistic support, 10 days autonomous 
Complement: 93 including aviation officers, with accommodation for up to 104 
Sensors and
processing systems: Fire control: G-MSYS (GENESIS Milgem Sava&#351; Yönetim Sistemi)
Search radar: SMART-S Mk2
Other sensors: X-Band radar, fire control radar, navigation radar, LPI radar, sonar
Navigation and communication systems: Electronic Navigation, SatCom, ECDIS/WECDIS, GPS, LAN
Combat Management System: GENESIS (Gemi Entegre Sava&#351; &#304;dare Sistemi)
Navigation and ship control: EPK&#304;S (Entegre Platform Kontrol ve &#304;zleme Sistemi)


Integrated Platform Management System: Imtech UniMACS 3000

*Electronic warfare and decoys:*EW radar, Laser/RF systems, ASW jammers, DG, SSTD 
Armament: Guns: 1 x 76 mm (retractable for lower radar cross section, guidance by fire control radar and electro-optical systems), A position
2 x 12.7 mm Aselsan STAMP Stabilized Machine Gun Platform (guidance by Laser/IR/TV and electro-optical systems, automatic and manual modes), B position
Anti-surface missile: 8 x Harpoon Missile (or RBS15 Mk.III)
Anti-aircraft missile: 21 x RAM (Rolling Airframe Missile) PDMS 


Torpedoes: 2 x 324 mm Mk.32 triple launchers for Mk.46 torpedoes 
Aircraft carried: Hangar and platform for S-70-B2 Sea Hawk ASW helicopters and/or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV), with the capability of storing armaments, 20 tons of JP-5 aircraft fuel, aerial refueling (HIRF) systems and maintenance systems


----------



## Quwa

Nutuk said:


> Actually the idea of JF-17 ain't so bad at all, IMO Turkey should take it into concideration. There is only one thing, does the JF-17 really belong to Pakistan with all it's rights or does China have the rights?


Rights of airframe are 50:50 based on funding...but I am 100% sure export to Turkey will be approved very quickly. I think JF-17 would be a decent replacement for the F-5 in Turkish Air Force.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Keysersoze said:


> SIgh!....they are part of the F-35 program............



Remember Hi- Med -Lo options!


----------



## cabatli_53

""Its good to see a Muslim country building an Naval Combat Ship thats really proudy.

we are making submarines a nice combination""


Thanks Allah that We, Brothers are sharing our technologies with eachothers. I wish, Pakistan and Turkey were neighbour countries, Then I think, Everything will be more easy to solve, exchange tech, work togather..........etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Mark Sien said:


> Rights of airframe are 50:50 based on funding...but I am 100% sure export to Turkey will be approved very quickly. I think JF-17 would be a decent replacement for the F-5 in Turkish Air Force.



Rightly said that wouldn't be a problem at all the whole point of the JF-17 program was to prove it's capability through the export markets not only replace Pakistan's F-7's.


----------



## Nutuk

ahussains said:


> *Ada class corvette / F-100 class frigate*
> Eight of the twelve Milgem class warships will be named the Ada class and will be classified as corvettes, while four of them will be named the F-100 class and will be classified as frigates.
> 
> The F-100 class will feature a significantly longer hull and be equipped with the Mk.41 VLS and ESSM, along with other additional systems for improved multirole combat capability. The Mk.41 VLS (Vertical Launching System) is capable of firing RIM-66 Standard, RIM-162 ESSM and VL ASROC missiles, and the F-100 class frigates will be used as a testing platform for the new class of four indigenous AAW frigates of the Turkish Navy, known as the TF-2000 program. The experience and technological know-how gained with the Milgem project will play an important role in determining the design characteristics and the development process of the TF-2000 class frigates, as well as the selection of the systems and equipment which will be used on these ships.


I don't know where you gathered the above from but it is completely false.
First of all the Milgem and F-100 are completely unrelated designs, stronger F-100 is not even designed yet. 
Secondly it is also not an extended version of the Milgem and 
third you say the F-100 will serve as a testing platform for the TF-2000, this is impossible since TF-2000 design nears completion while F-100 is to be designed yet and planned to enter service after 2020 to replace the multipurpose Meko-200 frigates.


----------



## Nutuk

Mark Sien said:


> Rights of airframe are 50:50 based on funding...but I am 100&#37; sure export to Turkey will be approved very quickly. I think JF-17 would be a decent replacement for the F-5 in Turkish Air Force.


Replacement for the F-5 is not an option since Turkey doesn't use the F-5 as a fighter aircraft but as a lead-in fighter (trainer aircraft). Turkey has upgraded the avionics of the F-5's with HUD and MFD's to serve as advanced lead-in fighter.

I was thinking more in the lines of backup fighter with Turkish avionics installed to it.

The first line of fighters in the future will consist of about 100 - 116 F35A aircraft, second line of aircrafts of 240 modernized F16 block 50+ and third line about 100 modernized F-4's.

So to recap
100 - 116 F35A 
240 modernized F16 block 50 
100 modernized F-4's

JF17 (although honestly saying that the chance is small) could function as light bomber / fighter equipped with Turkish avionics. Turkey is strongly interested in building advanced military electronics hardware including missiles etc. whereby the JF-17 platform could serve the goal.


----------



## Quwa

Nutuk said:


> Replacement for the F-5 is not an option since Turkey doesn't use the F-5 as a fighter aircraft but as a lead-in fighter (trainer aircraft). Turkey has upgraded the avionics of the F-5's with HUD and MFD's to serve as advanced lead-in fighter.
> 
> I was thinking more in the lines of backup fighter with Turkish avionics installed to it.
> 
> The first line of fighters in the future will consist of about 100 - 116 F35A aircraft, second line of aircrafts of 240 modernized F16 block 50+ and third line about 100 modernized F-4's.
> 
> So to recap
> 100 - 116 F35A
> 240 modernized F16 block 50
> 100 modernized F-4's
> 
> JF17 (although honestly saying that the chance is small) could function as light bomber / fighter equipped with Turkish avionics. Turkey is strongly interested in building advanced military electronics hardware including missiles etc. whereby the JF-17 platform could serve the goal.


I agree...but keep in mind that the JF-17 platform will evolve to include:

1) higher degree of composite material for lower weight.
2) lower RCS (stealthier) and much better engine, possibly Western
3) longer range & greater payload - for example 9 hardpoints.
4) AESA radar; HMDS - probably evolution of Denel Archer
5) same generation of avionics & ECM/EW as Typhoon & Rafale.
6) Contemporary weapon-systems including 5th gen. WVRAAM (A-Darter?)
7) Expect ramjet BVRAAM; PGBs; a Storm Shadow style ALCM.

This variant should be ready by 2015, and I think it could be a cheap contender to replace Turkey's older F-16s and serve as a "start-off" fighter for new pilots before they move on to more expensive fighters like JSF.


----------



## Nutuk

Mark Sien said:


> This variant should be ready by 2015, and I think it could be a cheap contender to replace Turkey's older F-16s and serve as a "start-off" fighter for new pilots before they move on to more expensive fighters like JSF.


Dear Mark Sien, I am absolutely not opposed to the idea of JF17 I am only trying to look at the matters objectively. If the advanced version of JF17 is to be ready by 2015 then Turkey will already have received the first F35's.

Secondly all F16's of Turkey are currently in a modernization proces to upscale them all into a block50+ configuration + 30 new block50+ have been ordered.

IMO JF17 has only chance when Turkey decides to go for indigenous avionics, and I think there is a chance since Turkey has the goal to turn her aircraft industry (TAI) into a full design and construction center. The goal is that TAI can develop indigenous airplanes and satellites in the future so JF17 could fit in that strategy.

Hope we will see also cooperation in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quwa

Nutuk said:


> Dear Mark Sien, I am absolutely not opposed to the idea of JF17 I am only trying to look at the matters objectively. If the advanced version of JF17 is to be ready by 2015 then Turkey will already have received the first F35's.
> 
> Secondly all F16's of Turkey are currently in a modernization proces to upscale them all into a block50+ configuration + 30 new block50+ have been ordered.
> 
> IMO JF17 has only chance when Turkey decides to go for indigenous avionics, and I think there is a chance since Turkey has the goal to turn her aircraft industry (TAI) into a full design and construction center. The goal is that TAI can develop indigenous airplanes and satellites in the future so JF17 could fit in that strategy.
> 
> Hope we will see also cooperation in this area.


I think Turkish development in avionics & ECM/EW would be gold, and hope to see Pakistan cooperate with Turkey in this regard. I honestly don't see Turkey acquiring JF-17, though I hope Turkey begin a National Fighter Program sometime before 2020...what are the chances of that?


----------



## Nutuk

Mark Sien said:


> I hope Turkey begin a National Fighter Program sometime before 2020...what are the chances of that?


I don't see any program or plans in that regard. Developing a fighter plane from scratch is a very costly business therefore I regard the chance that Turkey will rather join joint development projects like the JF35 in the future. Secondly next to the cost you have to be able to design at very high standards, equall or better than the EF2000 / F35. Otherwise you get a plane like the Indian LCA which has close to no chance to be exported or build in big numbers and already outdated in the very begin.

The Turkish share in the F35 is rather limited and not even included in the design phase. In future programs Turkey will likely be part in the design phase of joint programs


----------



## Quwa

Nutuk said:


> I don't see any program or plans in that regard. Developing a fighter plane from scratch is a very costly business therefore I regard the chance that Turkey will rather join joint development projects like the JF35 in the future. Secondly next to the cost you have to be able to design at very high standards, equall or better than the EF2000 / F35. Otherwise you get a plane like the Indian LCA which has close to no chance to be exported or build in big numbers and already outdated in the very begin.
> 
> The Turkish share in the F35 is rather limited and not even included in the design phase. In future programs Turkey will likely be part in the design phase of joint programs


There's news that Pakistan is looking to develop a new frigate with Turkey and Germany to replace its Type-21s. I think this may be TF-2000, though I'm unsure if Germany is helping Turkey...perhaps in propulsion technology I assume?


----------



## Nutuk

On the design of the TF2000 we almost do not need any outside help, except for indeed the propulsion which will be most likely MTU diesel (the best on the market) combined with LM gas turbine, like the Milgem is using. The combat system of the TF2000 is the most difficult part, since Aegis and SM2/3 missiles are the prefered ones.

I hardly believe there will be any cooperation between Germany and Turkey on the frigate.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Nutuk said:


> On the design of the TF2000 we almost do not need any outside help, except for indeed the propulsion which will be most likely MTU diesel (the best on the market) combined with LM gas turbine, like the Milgem is using. The combat system of the TF2000 is the most difficult part, since Aegis and SM2/3 missiles are the prefered ones.
> 
> I hardly believe there will be any cooperation between Germany and Turkey on the frigate.


sir, is it true turkey is looking at the south korean Dokdo class for their LPD requirement? also, we know that turkey is cooperating with the koreans for their battle tank. Do you think it's possible for cooperation between korea and turkey, to extend for the TF-2000 requirement? KDX-III is quite the AAW beast!


----------



## Quwa

Nutuk said:


> On the design of the TF2000 we almost do not need any outside help, except for indeed the propulsion which will be most likely MTU diesel (the best on the market) combined with LM gas turbine, like the Milgem is using. The combat system of the TF2000 is the most difficult part, since Aegis and SM2/3 missiles are the prefered ones.
> 
> I hardly believe there will be any cooperation between Germany and Turkey on the frigate.


What engine is the Altay MBT using? 

Will this tank be available for export when it enters production?


----------



## karaislam

altay tank

engine 1500hp mtu
gun l55 120mm same gun as leopard2a6ex or xk2
armor ll be same armor as k2.
fcs ll be produced by aselsan.its name ll be volkan 2.it ll be improved version of volkan fcs which turkish land forces uses with her leopard1t
tower design is not clear yet.turkish firm otokar working on it.
transmission ll be renk.
it ll have 4 crew so it wont have autoloader system like k2.k2 has 3 crew.
so &#305; guess it ll be heavier than k2.k2 is 55 ton.i expect altay ll be around 57-63 ton


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Interesting that they would do away with the auto loader!


----------



## cabatli_53

The main subject is Milgem here but I have to give some information about Altay according to going on the subjects.

You know, The main contactor of Altay is Otokar. Otokar will design and co-operate with Hyundai-Rotem for 4 prototype Altay MBT and then deliver all rights to SSM. Demonstration design of Altay has already shown to media but There can be some differences with demonstration design with prototype. If test phrases of Altay finish successful, Serial production phrase will be started by SSM.

MKE will produce XK-2 Korean barrel in Turkey with full technology transfer. We hope from MKE that It will be the last technology transfer to develop an indigenous 122 mm Tank barrel. 

SSM has opened an institue for Roketsan to develop indigenous last generation armours and active protection systems of Tanks. First work will be to produce Korean armours in Turkey with full technology transfer. Turkey has already capable to develop indigenous armours that it has already stooped RPG and armour piercing ammonutions but SSM wants Roketsan-Tubitak to combinate Turkish and Korean armour technology to develop more sophisticated one in future. At next step of Altay, There will be an indigenous reactive armours on it. I have an graphic about Armour technology roadmap of Turkey. I will post it here.

As I said another thred about Fire control systems of Altay; SSM claimed that Altay will call the last generation tank due to its last generation fire control systems. Aselsan has officialy started to develop Altay's fire control system (TAKS). Critical design phrase has been finished and prototype production phrase has been started. 

About System, Marksman and commander have two independent fire control system. It provides less volume usage and decreased mission work to commanders. Lots of mission work will decreased an intelligent card level module. This electronical modules is able to control many works of Altay automatically in battlefield. 

Many probability, priority, target selection, possible threats and another important subjects will be controlled that module card of Taks. It will control not only all enviromentally target-threat objects but also turret movements, engine, best move condition against targets-threats, active defence systems. This intelligent module will warn - lead the commanders about many subjects to fire-escape possible target-threat with mentioned above specifications so Altay will be able to fire a target blindly. 

Aselsan will integrate to Altay with 2 intelligent software (module). First one will be operational, Second one will be spare against an electronic jammer threat. Authorities reported S&H magazine that These technologies and lots of secret systems will bring to Altay the last generation Tank appellation in World...

About Engine, Turkey is planning to produce ( participate) Korean 1500hp tank engine project. There are also being performed lots of workshops to develop indigenous Naval, Land vehicles-ships engine in Turkey. In future, It will be more clear to make comments about it. 

According to SSM roadway, Altay will be more nationalized in future. Turkey has began this road with full technology transfer agreements with Korean but Nationalized work will be performed step by step ....

Here is the roadwawy of SSM about armour technology...


Z&#305;rh- Armour
ZMA- IFV
ZPT-APC
UÇAK- airplane
Helikopter- helicopter
Ana Muharebe Tanki- MBT Altay
Gelece&#287;i Muharebe ortami- Future Combat environment.

Regards...


----------



## RS4

i personally would love to see Pakistan enter in to partnership with turkey, Pakistan could benefit hugely and would improve upon already close relations.


----------



## SSGPA1

Does India have any sub hunting corvettes?

After many years, Pakistan Navy is able to strategize. 

Thanks to Musharraf and team for allocating funds and building a better relationship with Turkey.

Nawaz Sharif and B. Bhutto were only allocating funds to their personal accts.


----------



## HSH

I was very intrested in ur MILGEM class, I think this class was nice and good designed one. PLA-N don't have the similar ship. But so far I only got one picture showing that the first ship launching. Do you guys have more pictures can be shared?

And I still don't know the name and construction schedule of this class, could you tell me more about MILGEM. Thanks!


----------



## Nutuk

Hello HSH,

There ar not many pictures of the Milgem released because the first boat is a prototype. The idea to build the Milgem started in 1998, in 2004 the official design of the Milgem was initiated and in 2007 the start of the construction began. Last year in September 2008 the Milgem was set to float, moved from a dry dock to a 'wet' dock where the engines of the Milgem where installed. Also the start of the construction of the 2nd Milgem was initiated in September 2008.

Currently they are working on the installation of the basic systems that completes the ship and seafaring trials will be started this year. After completion of the sailing trials the Milgem gets her weapons and sensor pack installed followed by more trials. If everything goes according scedule the Milgem will be taken in service in 2011.

The first Milgem will have about 65&#37; indigenous Turkish systems and in time when more indigenous subsystem developments have finished this amount will go to 85%. (critical parts such as engines etc. will remain foreign COTS products)


----------



## Neo

*Threads merged.*


----------



## Penguin

SSGPA1 said:


> Does India have any sub hunting corvettes?


IIRC India is building 4 ASW corvettes (project 28). The only other vessels that would quality are the 4 ship Abhay (Russian PAUK II) class . Note that neither class has any AShM.


----------



## SSMtr

HSH said:


> I was very intrested in ur MILGEM class, I think this class was nice and good designed one. PLA-N don't have the similar ship. But so far I only got one picture showing that the first ship launching. Do you guys have more pictures can be shared?
> 
> And I still don't know the name and construction schedule of this class, could you tell me more about MILGEM. Thanks!









official Turkish Naval Command Video


Milgem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
DATAS


----------



## SSMtr

milgem is the basis for future self designed and build turkish navy vassels

when the system will be succesfull the next step will be done the turkish TF 2000 AAW frigate.

After 2023 the 100th aniversary of the TURKISH REPUBLIK the vision is a fully self sufficiant turkish navy with self build vassels from little coast guard boats till carriers maybe and the capability to go next level to become a real BLUE NAVY.


----------



## Penguin

Can everybody please stick to mature discussion of actual ships and technology?


----------



## DarkStar

*SSMtr, take a hike!* 

Now back to topic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zombie:-)

off at last sorry ...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

why was SSMtr banned i mean should he not be warned first?

if you are listening buddy then i am very sorry and hope you come back with and fallow the rules.


----------



## DarkStar

*Please do not criticise moderator decisions in open threads. It is against forum rules. On another note, we do know what we are doing.*


----------



## Super Falcon

its is very huge what is its orginal role in war


----------



## HSH

Thank u guys for all information and pics u shared!

Waiting for more pics when the first ship starts its sea trial.


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem Hull Sonar has been developed by ARMERKOM institues of Tubitak...

Another Milgem 3D... Real Stealth Beauty of Turkish engineering...



Regards...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

is pn serious about them to buy and what weapons does it has in its deck


----------



## cabatli_53

Super Falcon said:


> is pn serious about them to buy and what weapons does it has in its deck



Brothers, Turkish authorities want to join a co-operation project about Naval guided missile for future indigenous naval platforms of Turkey such as TF-2000, TF-100, Milgem and National Assault Boat platforms... so SSM (Undersecretariat for Defence Industry) has started to meet related authorities of firms which have capable to produce Naval strike missiles. 

According to Future Naval Platform Roadway of Turkey, There will be huge Naval strike missile need so Turkish authorities want to co-develop a missile with great offsets and technology transfer, instead of ordering great amount of foreign missile...

For that purpose, There are 3 major candidates for Turkish naval strike missile...

1st one is SAAB with RBS-15 Mk3...

SAAB is the first firm which has noticed the importance of this project. This group has opened an office in Turkey. Then, SAAB has officially offered a Naval strike missile development project to SSM based on their RBS-15Mk3 missile in Turkish institues. According to offer of SAAB, Many Components including propulsion, Guidance and warhead technology will be given to Roketsan with co-selling rights to 3th countries...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

2nd major candidate for Turkish Naval Strike missile is Norway, Kongsberg...

SSM Murat Bayar and his team has officially visited to Kongsber institues to take some important informations, search the cooperation posibilities or joing their "NSM project" that is carried between USA and Norway.





We can see many interesting signiture ceremonies in April, IDEF 2009 in Istanbul .... 


Regards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nutuk

SSM 2008 report says official MOU signed with Pakistan on the production of corvettes
report: http://www.ssm.gov.tr/TR/dokumantasyon/Documents/2008&#37;20Y&#305;l&#305; Faaliyet Raporu.pdf

Looks like Pakistan is seriously going to enhanche her anti submarine warfare and shipbuilding capabilities. 
Other interesting news for Pakistan Turkey is developing a special anti submarine torpedo called "Akya" (possibly a derivative of the Korean bleu shark torpedo)


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistan Navy values the support and cooperation with Turkish Navy (deniz kuvetleri)

MRTP corvette with Stamp remote control machine gun is so impressive and very good for maritime patrolling.


Here are pictures of the Aselsan Stamp --which I took during IDEF 2009 in Istanbul


(and the last 2 pictures are the STOP weapons by Aselsan. The main difference between them is that STAMP also fires grenades)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

- 12.7 mm Machine Gun or 7.62 mm Machine Gun and 40 mm Grenade Launcher and various sensors can be used on STAMP...


but, StoP system can be armed with either a 25mm or 3omm gun



By the way, Bro, This picture is really awesome...



[video=metacafe;2763089/aselsan_stop_ve_hellfire_f_rlatma_kaidesi_aselsans]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2763089/aselsan_stop_ve_hellfire_f_rlatma_kaidesi_aselsans _stop_and_hellfire_launcher/[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

eyvallah aga bey. Sizin savunma sanayiinizi cok guzel. 

I hope we work closer together. We have too many enemies.


"Uc hilal'a ve serefe!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

So it is conform we are getting these ships?


----------



## cabatli_53

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> eyvallah aga bey. Sizin savunma sanayiinizi cok guzel.
> 
> I hope we work closer together. We have too many enemies.
> 
> 
> "Uc hilal'a ve serefe!"




Brother, Thank you very much for your kind sentences about Turkey... If we have a proud defence industry in World, That's mean Brother Pakistan will also benefit from that situation.. If You have, Same situation is acceptable for Turkey too...

Solidarity of brothers... The Distances are not problem for us...

Exm.

MKEK-Pakistan tehnological cooperation agreement
TAI Tiha male Pakistan technological cooperation agreement
Milgem technological cooperationl agreement
Who knows, After tech. Transfer of Milgem, Turkey will go to develop TF-100 or TF-2000 frigates with the collaborator of Pakistan and Azerbaijan (?)
Munition cooperation agreement
Many other Cooperation programs....
Yonca-Onuk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

TOPGUN said:


> So it is conform we are getting these ships?



the MRTP Corvettes?

We already got them brother =)


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cabatli_53 said:


> Brother, Thank you very much for your kind sentences about Turkey... If we have a proud defence industry in World, That's mean Brother Pakistan will also benefit from that situation.. If You have, Same situation is acceptable for Turkey too...
> 
> Solidarity of brothers... The Distances are not problem for us...
> 
> Exm.
> 
> MKEK-Pakistan tehnological cooperation agreement
> TAI Tiha male Pakistan technological cooperation agreement
> Milgem technological cooperationl agreement
> Who knows, After tech. Transfer of Milgem, Turkey will go to develop TF-100 or TF-2000 frigates with the collaborator of Pakistan and Azerbaijan (?)
> Munition cooperation agreement
> Many other Cooperation programs....
> Yonca-Onuk




you know, I have a Pakistani-Turkish friend working in MKE (Makina ve Kimya Endustri Kurumu)

he also is working on behalf of Pakistan - Turkish defence cooperation --as he is a Turkish-born citizen of Pakistani origin who understand both languages


He himself is responsible for 2 recent MAJOR deals between Pakistan and Turkiye


1.) 155mm MKE towed Howwitzer Artillery Gun "Panther" for Pakistan Army (12)

2.) Havelsan Infantry/Sniper Training Simulator 

SABAH - 25 &#222;ubat 2009, &#199;ar&#254;amba - Haber turu

HAVELSAN

(these are Turkish links, I can translate them if anybody has questions)


My friend in Ankara was coordinating between Havelsan, Pakistan Embassy and Pakistan Army Officials in Pindi and he was in Pakistan during the induction of simulators -- I believe 3 of them are in Nowshera 




Turks are the only real friends we have (apart from also China). We have too many enemies.



"Cok dusmanlarimiz vardir. Ulkuculuk ve 'kankalik' en onemliler!!"


God bless Turkiye!

Uc hilal'a!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Latest development news for Milgem...

*
-- Alper LPI ship radar tests have been completed. Alper uses FMCW technic with the range options of 12/24/36nm...Alper turns 24 round in 1 minutes *












-- Milgem, ARES-2N naval radar ES system detects, intercepts, identifies, classifies, tracks, Direction-Finds (DF), localises, platform correlates, records and provides audio warnings of threat signals within the 2 to 18 GHz frequency band. Ares-2N with different consols have already used in Ruzgar class assault boats. Threat library has been developed by ArmerKom institue.

-New ARES-2NS(direction sensitivity is under 3rms) version with Alper LPI is being planned to integrate Ay class submarines and U-214TN's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

- New R&D project of Aselsan, "Hizir" is the general name of Surface ship Torpedo defence systems.. Third Milgem will start carrying Aselsan Hizir instead of Ultra Electronics' SeaSentor SSTD systems... First mechanic tests will be placed in 2009 summer, Acuistic tests will be placed in 2010... 1 Soft-kill "Hizir" system involves;

-Towed detection array
-Signal procesing unit
-Control/display unit (2x)
-Decoy units (2x)
-Noice decoys
-Noice towed sonars


"Hizir" able to defeat 2 new generation torpedos simultaneously. In addition to that, Hizir able to follow 6 different targets simultaneously...


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem on dry dock for equipping.... In a short time, We are going to see Milgem navigation tests brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem Propulsion unit (MTU)


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem electronical Support system


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem Tubitak Sonar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

cabatli_53
I hav two Qs for you buddy. The turks are recognised throught the world due to their competent naval might .
Given the conditions in southasia can Turkish navy be tough openent for the Indian navy with all those aircrafs carriers and nuclear powered submarines in their armament ?
And given the conditions of Pakistan's Navy what would be a defence startegy of a Turk admiral against the Indian naval might which comprises of aircraft carriers and nuclear powered submarines and much more lethal Armament ?


----------



## cabatli_53

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> cabatli_53
> I hav two Qs for you buddy. The turks are recognised throught the world due to their competent naval might .
> Given the conditions in southasia can Turkish navy be tough openent for the Indian navy with all those aircrafs carriers and nuclear powered submarines in their armament ?
> And given the conditions of Pakistan's Navy what would be a defence startegy of a Turk admiral against the Indian naval might which comprises of aircraft carriers and nuclear powered submarines and much more lethal Armament ?




Thnaks for your interest bro but I can not agree with above assessments of you about Turkish Navy. In history, Turks are known one of the best Land worriers of World. Anyhow, Our Ancestors have invented the Howitzers and Fatih Sultan Mehmet who conquered Constantinople in 1453 was designed the biggest gun of the World. The walls of Constantinople had been penetrated thnaks to the effectivenes of those guns. 


but If you ask me, Fighting against a country which comprises huge size naval ships such as aircraft carriers and LHD's are much easier than fighting against a navy which has great number conventional warships because Huge warships need more protection, more crews, more maintanence expenses, more warships which are charged to protect them, While Related aircraft carriers which need those level high protection almost carry similar firepower with a frigates so A successfull enemy Air-Naval attack over a big size warship means great casualties, losses, expenditures...etc for a country which comprises those ships so Those type navies always focuses all their power units around those type big platforms swiming on sea. The First priorities of those type navies are not to lost this big ships, Secondary one is to "attack" against enemies... I think The probability of losting only 1 aircraft carrier of Indian navy against Pakistan navy will bring them incredible difficulties against you at a likely war...

but I do not say same things about nuclear submarines. Under the water, The platforms which is able to keep more longer times and able to keep more silence are hunting anothers because Both nuclear and conventional submarines are uses similar sensors, similar weapon systems, similar decoys...etc. The Silence and waiting time under the sea create the differences between them so I think U-214 AIP class submarines will fill a great gap against your enemies which comprise nuclear submarines bro. U-214's in the hands of experienced Admirals are able to hunt every type naval assets at a likely war indeed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Great work Cabatli !! , great info as expected , where are you guys on Uboats?

and yea Thanks to your leader for scaring the crap out of Israelis he is a man to be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truepakistani17

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the MRTP Corvettes?
> 
> We already got them brother =)




these are not milgem class ships...
he must be asking about the milgem corvettes as the thread and the general discussion is regarding them.


----------



## cabatli_53

Black blood said:


> Great work Cabatli !! , great info as expected , where are you guys on Uboats?
> 
> and yea Thanks to your leader for scaring the crap out of Israelis he is a man to be respected.




Bro, That is what I want to do against some countries in foreign policy and the speeches Tayyip Erdogan has spoken againt Israel deserves the respects of people indeed but I think It is early to talk agressive against the countries hurting the feelings of Muslims, killing the civilians of the Muslim people. First of all, We should finish developing our Tank programs Altay, Attack helicopter T-129 Atak, Low and Medium altitude air defence missile Aselsan-Roketsan, and TF-2000 AAW destroyers. After those program will be finished, Everybody is going to see How Turkish foreign policies will be agressive against related countries... Strategic date is 2020 bro... 

We should teach many of those Arabs about what is the meaning of "Honour" and "virtue" words in foreign policy...


About 6 U-boat program of Turkey; Turkish SSM has signed agreement with Germany HDW institue. The contribution of Turkish defence industry will be &#37;81. All maintenance, version improvement and new weapon integration rights with source-codes of submarines will belong to Turkey-Havelsan. All U-214TN's will be produced in Turkey. Turkish Torpedos are on development phrase. 

Regards bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, That is what I want to do against some countries in foreign policy and the speeches Tayyip Erdogan has spoken againt Israel deserves the respects of people indeed but I think It is early to talk agressive against the countries hurting the feelings of Muslims, killing the civilians of the Muslim people. First of all, We should finish developing our Tank programs Altay, Attack helicopter T-129 Atak, Low and Medium altitude air defence missile Aselsan-Roketsan, and TF-2000 AAW destroyers. After those program will be finished, Everybody is going to see How Turkish foreign policies will be agressive against related countries... Strategic date is 2020 bro...
> 
> We should teach many of those Arabs about what is the meaning of "Honour" and "virtue" words in foreign policy...
> 
> 
> About 6 U-boat program of Turkey; Turkish SSM has signed agreement with Germany HDW institue. The contribution of Turkish defence industry will be %81. All maintenance, version improvement and new weapon integration rights with source-codes of submarines will belong to Turkey-Havelsan. All U-214TN's will be produced in Turkey. Turkish Torpedos are on development phrase.
> 
> Regards bro...


 yes brother i must agree with you on 
all of the things you have just said.. 2020 is not far away and i would like to see your contribution in turkey's weapons programes ..
you are right but sometimes you have to present your claws to the enemy too before you talk this is wat tayaab is doing rite now..
if you be a part of this proud period dont forget my air craft carrier 
take care bro..God bless you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

cabatli_53 said:


> - 12.7 mm Machine Gun or 7.62 mm Machine Gun and 40 mm Grenade Launcher and various sensors can be used on STAMP...
> 
> 
> but, StoP system can be armed with either a 25mm or 3omm gun
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Bro, This picture is really awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> Aselsan STOP Ve Hellfire F?rlatma Kaidesi (Aselsan's STOP and Hellfire Launcher) - Video




Technological R&D of Turkey is impresive - there is definite room for our engineers to pick up some knowledge from turkish engineers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

The signing of the much-delayed U214 SSK submarine deal with German company HDW and *the Pakistan-Turkey corvette program are expected in the new year*. *Both programs involve a high degree of technology transfer*, beginning with modernization of construction facilities and* indigenous construction of the warships.*

The head of the Turkish conglomerate behind the corvette package, retired Rear Adm. M. Savas Onur, said *a key aspect of the deal is to increase Pakistan's public-private industry cooperation in a similar vein to that of Turkey's defense industry.*

Anti-terrorism, Modernization Pace Pakistani Priorities - Defense News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Babur Han

I hope Pakistan join our Short- and Medium VL Air Defence Missile Project, this Missiles would be very usefull for Pakistani MILGEMS. Our Medium Range AD Missile can give PN a limited Area Air Defence Capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGPA1

cabatli_53 said:


> All U-214TN's will be produced in Turkey. Turkish Torpedos are on development phrase.
> 
> Regards bro...



Hey, would Turkey have licence to export these subs tooÉ


----------



## Nutuk

No! They are German subs with some indigenous Turkish subsystems inside purely intended for Turkish use.


----------



## Quwa

Pakistan is looking to acquire U-214s itself, but it may look to further develop its own subsystems (such as TAS) with the help of Turkey.


----------



## cabatli_53

Bridge of Milgem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

A Nice picture of Milgem ASuW


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome stuff may WE PAK & TURK brotherhood flourish AMEEN.


----------



## cabatli_53

Amen bro...

Panels of Milgem...

-Main Panels production














-By-Pass type testes 






-Power Distribution panels 









-Communication panels


----------



## cabatli_53

Panels' location on Milgem 






Cables' location on milgem






Navigation lights location on Milgem


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem Epkis system.


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem GoogleEarth...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quwa

Any update on TF-2000 and TF-100?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Most probably, We are going to see TF-2000 Concept design in this year. Latest reports told that TF-2000 will have a deplacement about 6500-7000 tonnes (Destroyer class) and It is expected that First TF-2000 Detroyers will be operational until 2018. It means First TF-2000 Destroyer will be launched on sea until the end of 2016. 

BTW, APAR tower multi-purpose phased array radar are on development phrase in Aselsan-Tubitak-ODTU and Meteksan (ATOM Team) institues to integrate on TF-2000 destroyers. This program is called like "CAFRAD" by SSM...

http://www.ssm.gov.tr/anasayfa/projeler/mebs/uyduRadar/Sayfalar/CAFRAD.aspx


Genesis command-control system has already been capabled to launch VL SAM system so Using an improved version of Current Genesis to integrate on TF-2000 will not be a problem for Turkish egineers... 


TF-100 Multi-purpose frigate program is a long term solution of Turkish industry and It is expected to launch first TF-100 friagate on sea in 29 October 2023. I mean First TF-100 will be launched on sea at a day when Turkish Republic is celebrating 100. establisment anniversary...


and First National Assault boat construction work will be commenced at a time when TF-100 program will be started...

Regards...


----------



## cabatli_53

Tubitak Sonar and Milgem


----------



## Super Falcon

[url="http://

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

[url="http://

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Project Name: TF-2000
The Scope of the
RFI: Undersecretariat for Defence Industries (SSM) initiated the TF-2000 Program
to meet the Anti-Air Warfare Frigate requirement of Turkish Naval Forces
Command. In this regard, Request for Information (RFI) is issued by SSM to
gather administrative, financial and technical information for the below
mentioned systems from relevant companies/organizations for planning
purposes of the Program.

Directed Infrared Counter Measures
Electric Generation and Distribution Systems
Heating Ventilating Air Conditioning (HVAC)
Integrated Platform Management System
Laser Directed / Kinetic Energy Weapons
Main Propulsion System
Naval Gun System


http://www.ssm.gov.tr/anasayfa/hizl...ing_of_Request_For_Information_14 01 2010.pdf


----------



## Super Falcon

wellll done turkey welll done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Growler said:


> Hey STFU! refrain from such low quality posts..
> though thank god you did not say... how will 4 melgims solve PAk's CNG Electricity sugar atta inflation crisis..
> i am telling you man... you are going to lose alot of your fans if you carry out like this.



lol ok answer me

which car brand is good in quality

Lamborghini

or Suzuki ?

accept truth rather thn critisiz!  i am not lose any single fan because i am not saying that China will never evaa make good quality product i just said "as compare to F22" this Milgem quality looks much better....


----------



## Penguin

Stealth said:


> lol ok answer me
> 
> which car brand is good in quality
> 
> Lamborghini
> 
> or Suzuki ?
> 
> accept truth rather thn critisiz!  i am not lose any single fan because i am not saying that China will never evaa make good quality product i just said "as compare to F22" this Milgem quality looks much better....



Odds are the Lambo spends more time in the garage for repair and maintenance than the Suzuki does, and costs a whole lot more to drive, so for getting from a to b on a daily basis the Suzuki is a better quality choice obviously. 

Besides, assuming the Suzuki represents an F-22P, I would hardly think it fair and correct to represent MILGEM by a Lamborgini.

But then, I drive a Suzuki ..... 



ps: a war avoided is a war won.


----------



## Nutuk

Another thing is how one is using the F22 and Milgem.

At this moment the Milgems are completely armed and fitted with the stuff according to the Turkish navy requirements. Suppose that Pakistan is acquiring the Milgem she will probably have a different requirement.

Turkey is using the Milgem corvette as a replacement for 4 Perry frigates and 4 Meko 200 track-I frigates.

TF100 will replace the modernized 4 Perry (with MK41 VLS + ESSM) + 4 Meko 200 track-II frigates. 

So in a sense people who expect the TF100 to be a heavier Milgem version with VLS launchers may be right. The TF100 will indeed have much in common with the Milgem.


----------



## Super Falcon

F 22 and Milegam is no match for each other becoz their roles are different one is Frigate to Hunt down Enemy Submarines and one is Corvete which Suppoerts the Friendly ships In War time Situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Super Falcon said:


> F 22 and Milegam is no match for each other becoz their roles are different one is Frigate to Hunt down Enemy Submarines and one is Corvete which Suppoerts the Friendly ships In War time Situation



nope.
F-22P and Milgem can perform same task at any given time and both are multi-purpose warships ASW ASuW etc. the only thing Milgem lacks is a dedicated VL Anti-air system.


----------



## Super Falcon

Thats what im saying they have something which makes each other very different war ship from each other.


----------



## blain2

Super Falcon said:


> [url="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:28 there is, I believe, a mention of Pakistan. Can anyone translate what is being said?


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Super Falcon said:


> Thats what im saying they have something which makes each other very different war ship from each other.



you said. F-22P is a ASW warship while milgem can support friendly warships in war time.


----------



## Super Falcon

no sir i think it is a youtube video which he has posted wrong


----------



## Babur Han

Growler said:


> nope.
> F-22P and Milgem can perform same task at any given time and both are multi-purpose warships ASW ASuW etc. the only thing Milgem lacks is a dedicated VL Anti-air system.



The Integration of a 8 Cell VL Air defence System is possible, TN do not require a VLS because MILGEM is mainly designe'd for Anti Submarine Purpose.


----------



## Penguin

Super Falcon said:


> F 22 and Milegam is no match for each other becoz their roles are different one is Frigate to Hunt down Enemy Submarines and one is Corvete which Suppoerts the Friendly ships In War time Situation



F-22P
Type: Frigate 
Displacement: 2,500 tonnes (standard)
3,144 tonnes (full load) [1][2] 
Length: 123 m 
Beam: 13.4 m 
Draught: 6 m 
Depth: 10.2 m 
Propulsion: CODAD (Combined Diesel and Diesel)
4× main diesel engines 
Speed: 29 knots [1][2] 
Range: 4000 nautical miles 
Complement: 14 officers, 188 sailors 

MILGEM
Type: Corvette / Frigate 
Displacement: 2,000 t 
Length: 99.00 m 
Beam: 14.40 m 
Draught: 3.75 m 
Propulsion: 1 gas turbine, 2 diesels, 2 shafts, 30,000 kW 
Speed: Economy: 15 knots
Maximum: 29+ knots 
Range: 3,500 nautical miles (6,480 km) @ 15 knots
Endurance: 21 days with logistic support, 10 days autonomous 
Complement: 93 including aviation officers, with accommodation for up to 104 

Armament/sensor capabilities don't differ much.


----------



## Super Falcon

so after this conclusion F 22 wins in all aspect than why buy milegam buy more F 22


----------



## nightrider_saulat

Super Falcon said:


> so after this conclusion F 22 wins in all aspect than why buy milegam buy more F 22



may be miligem's stealth feature ca make the difference


----------



## Super Falcon

may be yes than why not go for french stealth it will cost same as turkish gowind is very good stealth ship tooo


----------



## Super Falcon

The Admiral Gorshkov class frigates (project 22350) are being built by Severnaya Verf OJSC for the Russian Navy. The new multi-role, long-range frigates can be deployed in anti-submarine warfare and escort operations.

In October 2005 the Russian MoD placed an order with Severnaya Verf for the construction of the lead frigate, Admiral Sergei Gorshkov. It was named after the commander-in-chief of the Soviet Navy. The frigate is the first long-range maritime surface vessel built for the Russian Navy for 15 years.

The keel of the Admiral Sergei Gorshkov was laid in Severnaya Verf Shipyard in St Petersburg in February 2006. The first vessel is under construction and scheduled to be delivered by 2011. Construction of the second frigate, Admiral Kasatonov, began in September 2009. The vessel is expected to be delivered by 2012. The Russian Navy intends to build 20 vessels of the Gorshkov class by 2015. The new ships will serve the Baltic, Black Sea, Northern and Pacific fleets.

Design

In July 2003 Russian Naval Command approved the basic design of the frigate. It was developed by FSUE Severnoye PKB (Northern Design and Development Bureau) in St Petersburg. The design is based on the Talwar / Krivak IV class frigate developed by Russia for India and incorporates stealth technology.

"Gorshkov class frigates are designed to operate in multi-threat environments."Gorshkov class frigates are designed to operate in multi-threat environments and are equipped with long-range surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles, which can attack multiple targets simultaneously.

The frigates have an overall length of 130m, a beam of 16m and a draft of 16m. They have operational ranges of more than 4,000 miles and a displacement of 4,500t. The maximum speed of the vessels is 30kt. They can accommodate about 200 crew members.

Countermeasures / sensors

The Gorshkov class frigates will be fitted with 3D air search radars, Puma fire control radars and sonar suites with hull-mounted LF sonar and LF VDS sonar. They will also be equipped with Garpun-BAL SSM targeting and SAM control systems.

Weapons

The frigate class will be equipped with a new 130mm gun mount, a 30mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) gun and eight SS-NX-26 Yakhont anti-ship cruise missiles. Yakhont missiles can be fired against a group of naval surface vessels and single vessels.

Other weapon systems include a Medvedka-2 ASW (anti-submarine warfare) system and a Hurricane medium-range surface-to-air defence missile system. The vessels can also be fitted with 21in torpedo tubes to carry torpedoes.

Gorshkov will be the only Russian combat ship to be equipped with BrahMos missiles. BrahMos is a supersonic cruise missile developed by the BrahMos Aerospace, a collaboration between Russia and India. The missile has a range of 180 miles (290km) and is capable of carrying a conventional warhead of up to 660lb.

Ground and sea targets can be successfully hit by the missile while travelling at an altitude as low as 10m (30ft) and at a speed of Mach 2.8, three times faster than the US-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile. The Russian Navy plans to equip the ship with six BrahMos missiles.

Propulsion

"Gorshkov will be the only Russian combat ship to be equipped with BrahMos missiles."The frigates will be equipped with combined gas turbine and gas turbine (COGAG) propulsion systems. The two cruise gas turbines and two boost gas turbines will be connected through two shafts.

The COGAG propulsion is more efficient than combined diesel and gas (CODAG) and combined diesel or gas (CODOG) propulsion systems. The COGAG system delivers more economical transit at cruise speeds. The propulsion system will provide a maximum speed of 30kt.

Aircraft

The Gorshkov class will feature an aft flight deck and hangar to carry advanced Ka-26/27 helicopters. The helicopters are fitted with radar systems that detect and track submarines.


----------



## Super Falcon

that was new russian frigate new project of future frigates from russia


----------



## Super Falcon

DCNS of France first announced the Gowind family of corvettes in 2006. Since the initial announcement, DCNS has enlarged the Gowind family to four corvettes with length from 85m to 105m and displacement from 1,000t to 2,500t.

The Gowind family of corvettes includes: the 1,000t Sovereignty Enforcer Gowind control corvette, the 2,000t High Seas Master Gowind presence corvette, the Deterrent Warrior Gowind action corvette, and the 2,000t Multi-Mission Combatant Gowind combat corvette.

The ships, of sea-proven steel monohull design, accommodate 50 to 75 crew and passengers and have a maximum speed of 22kt to 27kt. The Gowind has an endurance of two to three weeks on patrol missions between at-sea replenishment.

"DCNS of France first announced the Gowind family of corvettes in 2006."The corvette is designed for simplicity and for easy customising to the client navy's requirements including local in-country shipbuilding under technology transfer agreements. The Bulgarian Navy, which is considering the acquisition of up to six multi-role corvettes, has examined the capabilities of the Gowind corvettes. It is expected the first of class Bulgarian corvettes would be constructed at the DCNS Lorient ship yard and the following ships would be built under a license agreement at the naval shipyard near Varna on the Black Sea.

Gowind missions
The Gowind corvettes are ocean-capable vessels with capability for emerging missions such as anti-piracy, sea control and denial, combat, counter-terrorism, drug interdiction and anti-smuggling operations, oil and gas platform protection, search and rescue, fisheries protection, environmental protection and humanitarian support.

The corvettes can be configured with the capability to deploy special forces and accommodate a range of commando equipment. The self-protection level can be selected from remotely controlled guns up to missile systems. The communications suites with satellite communications interface to the customer's specified maritime surveillance networks.

Capability
The ships have high manoeuvrability with excellent sea-keeping capability. The special forces operations capability includes a quick launch and recovery stern-launch system for two rigid inflatable boats (RIBs) or unmanned surface vehicles (USVs).

The aviation capabilities, including automatic decking, allow safe operation of a helicopter and unmanned air vehicles.

Command and control
The vessel's multi-function radar is installed in the integrated mast. The design of the bridge allows 360&#176; panoramic surveillance. The combat systems are suited to the customer country's requirements. The communications systems allow tactical information to be shared with other assets and land-based operations centres.

The Gowind's combat management system, SETIS, is based on the SENIT CMS designed by DCNS and Thales and incorporates commercial-off-the-shelf (COTS) open systems architecture. A wide range of combat systems can be integrated into SETIS, which can be reconfigured to accommodate new and upgraded mission systems through the ship's operational life.

Gowind weapons
The corvettes can be armed with the weapon systems tailored to the customer country's mission requirements. The weapon systems include: water cannons, 12.7mm remotely controlled machine guns, 20mm machine gun, 76mm naval gun on the forward gun deck, anti-ship missiles, ship self-defence system and electronic warfare suite.

Propulsion
The propulsion is based on a diesel driven propeller and waterjet system. The Gowind design does not incorporate a conventional funnel and instead has a waterline engine exhaust system. The configuration contributes to the ship's low thermal signature and also allows the 360&#176; vision capability from the bridge.

"The Gowind corvette is designed for simplicity and for easy customising to the client navy's requirements."Gowind control corvette &#8211; Sovereignty Enforcer
The 1,000t Gowind control corvette (Sovereignty Enforcer) is designed for patrol and sovereignty enforcement in littoral and exclusive economic zone (EEZ) waters. Missions include special forces and commando fast deployment.

The hull length is 85m. The ship is armed with a 76mm cannon and can deploy a high-performance, high-capacity, rigid-hulled inflatable boat (RHIB).

Gowind presence corvette &#8211; High Seas Master
The 2,000t Gowind presence corvette (High Seas Master) has a sustained capacity for long-range intervention and long period at sea, and can remain at sea for up to three weeks. The corvette is fitted with a helicopter hangar.

Gowind action corvette &#8211; Deterrent Warrior

The Gowind action corvette (Deterrent Warrior) is equipped with a suite of anti-air and anti-surface sensors and weapons systems, for example the VL Mica vertically launched short-range air defence missile system and the Exocet MM40 anti-ship missiles.

Gowind combat corvette &#8211; Multi-Mission Combatant
The Gowind combat corvette (Multi-Mission Combatant) is equipped with full-scale mission systems for multi-threat response including a full anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite with a towed array sonar. The ship configuration includes improved stealth and survivability features.


----------



## Super Falcon

In 1996 Oman took delivery of two 83m corvettes, Qahir Al Amwaj and Al Mua'zzar, built by Vosper Thornycroft (UK) Ltd of Southampton. Project Muheet to build the two corvettes was completed in just over four years. 

The ship is based on a stealth version of the Mark 9 corvette. The hull and superstructure have been designed with features including the cladding of surfaces with radar absorbent material and angled sides to reduce the radar cross section. The Qahir Al Amwaj class has speed of 25 knots up to Sea State 5 and 15 knots in Sea State 6.

COMMAND AND CONTROL

The Qahir Al Amwaj class is equipped with the TACTICOS combat data system from Thales Nederland (formerly Signaal). TACTICOS provides sensor allocation, automatic threat evaluation and weapon assignment.

MISSILES

Two four-cell launchers for the Exocet MM40 Block 2 missile are located on the forecastle behind the Super Rapid gun. Exocet is a medium-range anti-ship missile supplied by MBDA (formerly EADs Aerospatiale-Matra), which uses inertial guidance for the initial phase, followed by active radar homing. The radar homing head is active monopulse and frequency agile. The warhead consists of a 165kg high-explosive shaped charge. The range of the MM40 is 70km and the speed is subsonic at 1,140km/h.

The corvette's short-range surface-to-air missile system is the Thales Crotale NG eight-cell launcher, mounted aft of the funnel. The turret includes a surveillance radar, identification friend or foe, an electro-optical system, and two banks of four VT-1 missiles. The VT-1 missile has a 14kg warhead, range of 13km and speed of Mach 3.6. The guidance is by command line of sight with radar and infrared homing. 

GUNS

Installed on the forecastle of the corvette is an Oto Melara 76mm 62 Super Rapid gun. Range is 16km and firing rate is 120 rounds/min. On each side of the ship on the side decks is an Oerlikon/BAE SYSTEMS GAM-BO1 20mm gun.

HELICOPTERS

The flight deck aft is of sufficient size to launch or recover a helicopter to the size of a Super Puma.

COUNTERMEASURES

The electronic support measures system is the DR-3000 from Thales. The system detects and analyses radars in the B to K frequency bands.

The corvettes are equipped with two Super Barricade twelve-barrel chaff and infrared decoy launchers from ML Aviation. The ranges are 50 to 150m for seduction/centroid decoy patterns, 400 to 800m for dump, 800 to 1200m for distraction and 1800 to 2000m for confusion.

SENSORS

Mounted on the main mast platform is the Thales Nederland MWO8 air and surface search radar which operates at G-band. Thales Nederland&#8217;s STING fire control radar and electro-optical tracker is mounted forward of the main mast platform. STING is equipped with dual-band radar receivers and a suite of optronic sensors. Target acquisition is achieved automatically using the I-band radar and the K-band radar is used for tracking sea-skimming missiles. The electro-optical systems include a television camera, optional infra-red camera and laser rangefinder. Maximum acquisition range is 36km.

The radar for the Crotale system is the Thales DRBV 51C and the I-band navigation radar is the 1007 supplied by Kelvin Hughes.

Space is available on the quarterdeck for a towed array or variable depth sonar. It is possible that a Thales Underwater Systems (formerly Thomson Marconi Sonar) and BAE SYSTEMS ATAS active search towed array may be fitted to the corvettes.

PROPULSION

The Qahir Al Amwaj class is equipped with four medium speed 16 cylinder V form diesel engines from Crossly Pielstick (model 16 PA 6v-280STC), providing 20.7MW sustained power. The engines drive two five-bladed KaMeWa controllable pitch propellers. One engine per shaft provides sufficient power for a speed of 20 knots. The maximum speed of the corvette is 28 knots. The range is 4,000 miles at 10 knots and 2,000 miles at 20 knots


----------



## Super Falcon

The MEKO A combat ships, designed by Blohm and Voss, evolved from the MEKO family of ships which have been in operation with navies around the world since the 1980s.

The MEKO A family includes the 1,650t MEKO A-100 multi-purpose corvette and the 3,500t MEKO A-200 frigate. Improvements include increased payload share of ship displacement, stealthy design, advanced propulsion system and combat systems with modular open architecture.

Frigate deliveries

Four Valour Class MEKO A-200 anti-air frigates have been delivered to the South African Navy.

"The four Valour Class MEKO A-200 anti-air frigates are for the South African Navy."A group of South African companies, known as the SA Corvette Group, including Altech Defence Systems, Kentron, LIW Division of Denel, Futuristic Business Solutions, Saab Avitronics, Grintek Electronics, Reutech and African Defence Systems (a joint venture company between Altech and Thales), is responsible for combining the weapons and electronics subsystems into a fully integrated combat suite.

Two of the vessels were built by Blohm & Voss at Hamburg, and the other two by HDW at Kiel. 

The first, the SAS Amatola, was delivered to the South African Navy by Blohm and Voss in September 2003 and arrived in Simonstown (the vessels&#8217; home port) in November 2003. The SAS Amatola was commissioned in February 2006. The second ship, SAS Isandlwana, was handed over by HDW in December 2003 and commissioned in July 2006.

The third vessel, SAS Spioenkop, was handed over in September 2003 and commissioned in February 2007. The fourth ship, SAS Mendi, was handed over in June 2004 and commissioned in March 2007. The South African Navy has confirmed the intention to procure a fifth vessel of the class and a contract award is expected in 2009.

The Malaysian Navy has ordered six Kedah Class Meko A-100 corvettes. The first two (KD Kedah and KD Pahang) have been built in Germany and assembled in Malaysia. The first two ships were delivered to the PSC Naval Dockyard, Malaysia for final outfitting and sea trials in 2003. The first vessel, KD Kedah (F171), was handed over to the RMN in April 2006 and was commissioned in June 2006. KD Pahang (F172) was commissioned in August 2006. Subsequent vessels are being built by BN Shipyards, Malaysia.

KD Perak (F173) was launched in November 2007 and is due to commission in March 2009. KD Terengganu (F174) was launched in December 2007 and KD Selangor (F175) is scheduled to launch in March 2009.

The first of five new K130 corvettes (based on the Meko A) for the German Navy began building in July 2004. The first and the fourth corvette are to be built by Blohm & Voss, the second and fifth by L&#252;rssen and the third by Thyssen Nordseewerke. The first, F260 Braunschweig, was commissioned in April 2008.

Design
Stealth design features have been introduced to reduce the radar cross-section. Hull panels are alternately angled to avoid large flat surfaces, an arrangement called 'X-form'. Right angle corners are avoided and the decks and superstructure have been decluttered. The bridge wings present on the original MEKO have been eliminated and the bridge is completely enclosed.

"The frigates have one spot for a medium-sized helicopter."A reduction of about 75&#37; on the ship's infrared signature has been achieved by elimination of the funnel, and instead hot exhaust gases are ducted through a horizontal system.

Seawater is injected into the exhaust duct to cool the exhaust fumes, before being expelled just above the waterline.

Valour Class MEKO A-200 anti-air frigate
The four Valour Class MEKO A-200 anti-air frigates for the South African Navy are equipped with African Defence Systems' Combat Management System and Navigation Subsystem. ADS will also act as the Segment Manager for the corvette's underwater systems including the sonars and torpedoes.

The ship's integrated Seacom communications system is based on dual redundant high-speed fibre-optic networks and a modular hardware and software architecture. It is supplied by Grintek Electronics Systems based in Tokai, South Africa.

Missiles
The frigate is equipped with two four-cell launchers for MBDA MM 40 Exocet surface-to-surface missiles. The anti-ship sea-skimming missile has a range of 70km and uses inertial guidance for the cruise phase of the trajectory and then active radar homing.

Two eight-cell vertical 16 Umkhonto surface-to-air missiles are fitted. Umkhonto, developed by the Kentron division of Denel based in Centurion, South Africa, has a range of up to 12km. The missile uses an infra-red homing seeker with inertial mid-course guidance. The 23kg warhead is fitted with an active proximity fuse.

Aircraft

The frigates have one spot for a medium-sized helicopter. The South African Navy accepted four AgustaWestland SuperLynx 300 helicopters for deployment on the Valour Class vessels in February 2008.

Guns
Four existing 76mm Oto Melara guns will be transferred from South African Navy OPVs to the corvettes. Reutech Systems (Pty) Ltd has developed a new generation electric gun drive system and these will be fitted to the guns in place of the previous hydraulic system.

"Stealth design features have been introduced to reduce the radar cross-section."The frigate is armed with a 35DPG 35mm dual purpose gun from LIW division of Denel, Pretoria. A dual antenna Doppler radar, combined with high speed digital signal processing of the muzzle velocity measurement provide compensating feedback to the Fire Control Computer. Firing one burst of 25 rounds, cruise missiles are destroyed at ranges of at least 2.5km and high speed missiles at range 1.5km.

Electro-optical tracker
The frigate is equipped with the RTS 6400 naval optronic and radar tracking system developed by Reutech Systems, Stellenbosch, South Africa. The X-band (I/J bands) radar detection range is more than 25km against fighter targets and more than 16km against missile targets in poor weather.

The dual-band thermal imaging sensor operates in 3-5 and 8-12 micron wavebands. The system incorporates an eyesafe laser range finder.

Countermeasures
Saab Avitronics Maritime Division is supplying the electronic warfare suite which includes radar warning receivers and intercept systems, jamming systems and decoys. 

The frigate's Rocket Decoy System (RDS), developed by Grintek, Tokai, South Africa, consists of up to four rocket launchers interfaced to a single controller, integrated with the ship's electronic warfare suite. The launcher accommodates up to 48 rockets. 

Propulsion system
The propulsion system is based on a CODAG-WARP (Combined Diesel and Gas - Water Jet and Refined Propeller) configuration. Two MTU 16V 1163 TB 93 diesel engines (5,920kW each) drive controllable pitch propellers and a single GE LM 2500 20,000kW gas turbine acts on a waterjet propulser system, providing a maximum speed of more than 27kt.

Kedah Class MEKO A-100 patrol corvette
The Kedah Class MEKO A-100 patrol vessel being built for Malaysia has a displacement of 1,650t. The propulsion system is based on two Caterpillar 3616 (5,450kW) diesel engines each driving two controllable pitch propellers. CAE of Canada is to provide the integrated platform management system (IPMS) that will monitor and control propulsion, electrical and auxiliary systems.

"The MEKO frigate is equipped with the RTS 6400 naval optronic and radar tracking system."The corvettes have one helicopter spot for a helicopter such as AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 or Sikorsky S-70B Seahawk. Initially, the vessels will be armed with an Oto Melara 76/62 Rapid medium-range gun and an Oto Melara / Mauser 30mm short-range gun, but provision is made for the later addition of one RAM (rolling airframe missile) RIM-116A launcher for air defence and two launchers for the MM40 Exocet anti-ship missile.

The vessel's combat management system will be the Atlas Elektronik COSYS-110M1 with a TMEO electro-optic fire director from Oerlikon Contraves.

The main surveillance radar will be the TRS-3D/16 ES three-dimensional radar from EADS Deutschland. The vessels will also be equipped with MDS 3060 obstacle avoidance sonar and ALEX chaff / decoy launching system. Other systems have yet to be decided.


----------



## Super Falcon

In January 2004, the United Arab Emirates' Ministry of Defence in Abu Dhabi awarded a contract to Abu Dhabi Shipbuilding (ADSB) for a new class of multipurpose missile corvette, called Baynunah. The contract originally stood at for four corvettes with an option on a further two which was exercised in July 2005 in a Dh3.67bn ($1bn) deal.

The Baynunah programme is a successor to the LEWA 1 programme to replace the six 175t full displacement, 33.5m Ardhana class large patrol class.

The corvettes are named after the Baynunah region of Abu Dhabi. Construction of the first vessel began in May 2005 for launch in early 2009 and commission in 2010. On 25 June 2009, the first corvette was launched in CMN's Cherbourg shipyard. It will undergo final outfitting and testing for another year. 

Delivery to the UAE Navy is scheduled for 2010. The second Baynunah is scheduled to be delivered eight months later, with the remaining corvette deliveries in six-month intervals until 2012. 

ADSB is the prime shipbuilder and Constructions Mecaniques de Normandie (CMN) of Cherbourg, France, is a further major contractor. A sister ship is being built at CMN's shipyard in Cherbourg. It will launch in the summer of 2009 to undergo months of tests and trials. The programme includes a technology transfer arrangement between CMN and ADSB. A CMN subsidiary, CMN Divisions Systemes, will carry out the combat system integration in France.

"The corvettes are named after the Baynunah region of Abu Dhabi."The remaining five corvettes are to be built at the ADSB shipyard at Mussafah in Abu Dhabi. Keel for the first locally built vessel was laid in July 2006 and it is scheduled for launch in 2009 and commission in 2011.

The Baynunah project is the largest and most important contract for ADSB to date. In December 2008 the shipyard cut the first ribs of steel for the fifth vessel.

The 175,000m&#178; shipyard has two 2,720m&#178; construction halls equipped with overhead cranes. The shipyard facilities also include two shiplift piers for berthing and repair of ships up to 85m in length, three 1,700m&#178; dry berths, a 70m quay wall and 320m of wet berthing.

The main roles of the corvettes will be in patrol and surveillance, minelaying, interception and other anti-surface warfare operations in the United Arab Emirate's territorial waters and exclusive economic zone.

The vessels are slated to be the largest steel-hulled vessels using water jets for propulsion. ADSB has submitted a bid to supply corvettes to the Kuwait and Saudi Navy.

Corvette design
The design of the corvette is being be carried out jointly by CMN and ADSB and is a derivative of CMN's BR70 70m corvette design with a deep-V hard-chine hull. A low draught allows the corvette to operate in shallow waters. Emphasis is directed to good seakeeping characteristics and manoeuvrability.

The light corvettes are substantially larger than the new-generation Combattante I, the Um Almaradim Class patrol vessels supplied to Kuwait from 1998 to 2000. The Baynunah corvettes incorporate a stealthy superstructure, a helicopter landing deck and a hangar. They accommodate 55 officers and other crew members.

Baynunah weapon systems
In July 2004, Alenia Marconi Systems, now Selex Sistemi Integrati, was awarded a contract to supply the IPN-S command and control system and the NA-25XM fire control system for the main gun. Selex is also responsible for integration of weapons and sensors into the combat system. The Baynunah vessels will also be fitted with the Sagem Vigy EOMS infrared search and track and weapons director.

"The corvette's main gun is the Oto Melara 76/62mm Super Rapide - capable of firing 6kg shells at 120 rounds a minute."The corvette's anti-ship missile system comprises eight MBDA MM40 block 3 Exocet missiles. The block 3 missile has a new turbojet propulsion system that extends the effective range from 70km to 180km. It has new inertial / GPS guidance along with an advanced J-band active terminal seeker. The sea-skimming Exocet missiles approach the target at high subsonic speed, Mach 0.9, to deliver a 165kg warhead. The Exocet is also deployed on the United Arab Emirates Muray Jib class corvettes, Ban Yas class and Mubarraz class fast attack missile craft.

The corvette will be fitted with four Raytheon MK56 eight-cell vertical launchers for the ESSM. ESSM gives surface-to-air capability to protect against fixed-wing and rotary-wing platforms.

In September 2007, the UAE placed an order with Raytheon for 32 ESSM missiles, to be delivered by 2010. This was in addition to the rolling airframe missile (RAM) system for close-in air defence, ordered in December 2006 to equip the Baynunah Class.

One mk49 mod3 21-cell RAM launcher for the RAM block 1A missile system will be fitted on top of the hangar roof. The installation will require a number of design modifications. The systems are to be installed by 2011. RAM has radio frequency / infrared dual-mode guidance and a range of 8km. The block 1 missile has a new image scanning infrared seeker.

The corvette's main gun is the Oto Melara 76/62mm Super Rapide, capable of firing 6kg shells at a rate of 120 rounds a minute to a maximum range of 16km. Two Rheinmetall MLG 27 27mm guns are also being fitted.

Mine laying, detenction avoidance and disposal
The corvette design includes capacity for the future installation of mine warfare systems. The corvette is capable of deploying a full range of mine-laying, mine detection, avoidance and disposal systems to suit the operational requirements of the United Arab Emirate's Navy.

The layout of the flight deck allows the installation of mine rails for mine laying. The combat management system includes minefield planning software.

The NDS 3070 Vanguard hull-mounted mine and obstacle avoidance sonar, from L-3 ELAC Nautik, will be installed and a remotely operated vehicle for detection, location and disposal of mines may also be fitted.

Helicopter deck
The Baynunah corvette has a stern helicopter deck with a single landing spot for a medium-sized helicopter such as the AS 565. The United Arab Emirates operate seven Eurocopter AS 565 Panther anti-surface helicopters. The corvette has a fully equipped hangar.

Surveillance, navigation and fire control radar
The Baynunah corvettes are fitted with a Saab Microwave Systems (formerly Ericsson) Sea Giraffe AMB (Agile Multiple Beam) three-dimensional surveillance radar and a Terma I-band navigation radar. Fire control radar for the NA-25 is the Selex Orion RTN 25 X-band radar. 

Naval countermeasure systems
The electronic warfare suite includes an NLWS310 laser warning system from Saab Avitronics of South Africa, an Elettronica SLR-736E radar electronic support measures system (ESM) and a Thales Altesse communications ESM. 

"The Baynunah corvette has a stern helicopter deck with a single landing spot for a medium-sized helicopter."The MASS decoy system, supplied by Rheinmetall Waffe Munition (formerly Buck Neue Technologien), will be installed, one to port and one to the starboard side. MASS can launch up to 32 Omni-Trap spin-stabilised omni-spectral projectiles in a time-staggered configuration against anti-ship missiles and guided projectiles.

The MASS decoy covers radar, infrared, electro-optic, laser and ultraviolet wavebands.

Secure naval communications systems
The corvettes have secure voice and data communications, including Link 11 and Link Y mk2, with the fleet, land based command and control centres and with the CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft.

Water jet propulsers
Four diesel engines type 12V595 TE90 from MTU are each rated at 4.2MW. The corvettes have water jet propulsers giving high manoeuvrability. The cruise and maximum speeds are 15kt and over 32kt. The range is over 2,400nm. The corvette carries water, stores and fuel for an endurance of 14 da


----------



## Super Falcon

Milegam is not only an option UAE and oman made corvettes are also cool option for PN


----------



## Super Falcon

In October 1995 the Malaysian Ministry of Finance signed a contract with Fincantieri for the supply of two 650t missile corvettes for the Royal Malaysian Navy. A further two missile corvettes were ordered in February 1997. The first two ships, Hang Nadim and Tun Abdul Jamil, were commissioned in July 1997. The second two, Muhammed Amin and Tan Pusmah, were delivered in July 1999.

The original ship design had been ordered by the Iraqi Navy, but the supply of the missile corvettes was stopped by United Nations sanctions. Some specific aspects of the ships' design were modified and the ships were refitted to meet the requirements of the Royal Malaysian Navy.

IPN 10 COMMAND AND CONTROL SYSTEM
The ship's command and control system is the IPN 10 for the first two ships and the IPN-S for the second two ships, both supplied by Alenia Marconi Systems (now Selex Sistemi Integrati), together with Thales Nederland Link Y. The IPN system gathers, correlates and filters the information from the ship's sensors, and communications and data networks. In April 2002, AMS was awarded a contract for the upgrade of the IPN 10 on the Hang Nadim and the Tun Abdul Jamil to the IPN-S standard. 

The fire control system is based on two NA21 and one DARDO system together with their dedicated radar, supplied by Selex Sistemi Integrati. 

ANTI-SHIP AND ANTI-AIR MISSILES
The ship's long-range sea-skimming missile system is the Otomat Mark 2/Teseo by MBDA (formerly Alenia and Matra BAe Dynamics). Six Otomat Teseo Mark 2 missile launchers, three pointing to port and three pointing starboard, are installed on the stern deck. The missiles are armed with a 210kg high-explosive warhead, fitted with impact and proximity fuses. The speed of the missile is Mach 0.9 and the range is 120km.

The ship's medium-range air defence system is the Albatros supplied by MBDA, which provides defence against aircraft and incoming anti-ship missiles. Albatros fires the Aspide missile which has a speed of Mach 2.5 and a 15km range. It uses semi-active radar homing to deliver a 33kg warhead. The Albatros launcher is installed on the raised bridge deck to the stern of the main mast.

GUNS
The ship's main gun, the 76mm 62 calibre Oto Melara Super Rapid is installed on the bow deck in front of the citadel. The firing rate is 120 rounds/minute and range is up to 16km. The ship's multi-role gun is the 40mm Oto Melara L70 twin gun which has a range of 12.5km and firing rate of 300 rounds/minute.

ILAS-3 TORPEDO LAUNCHER
The ships torpedo system is the ILAS-3 torpedo launcher from Whitehead Alenia of Salvanio, Italy. The triple launchers are installed one each side on the main deck. The A244/S anti-submarine torpedoes use active, passive and mixed mode homing to a target range of 7km.

COUNTERMEASURES
The ship's electronic warfare suite comprises the INS-3 radar interceptor and the TQN-2 radar jammer, both from Selex Sistemi Integrati. 

One Oto Melara 105mm decoy launcher is installed on both the port and starboard side of the ship. Each launcher has six launch tubes and is capable of firing illuminating rounds or chaff rounds to counter hostile radars and radar guided missiles.

SENSOR SUITE
The ship's radar suite consists of: RAN 12L/X air and surface search radar, supplied by Selex Sistemi Integrati and operating in D and I bands and Kelvin Hughes 1007 navigation radar operating at I band. The ship is also fitted with a Global Positioning System (GPS)

The ship is equipped with the ASO 94-41 hull mounted active search and attack sonar supplied by Atlas Elektronik.

PROPULSION SYSTEMS
The ship has four MTU 20 V 956 TB 92 diesel engines developing 14.8MW sustained power driving four shafts. Three diesel generators each yield 280KVA. The engines provide a dash speed of 36 knots, a maximum sustained speed of 34 knots and an economical speed of 18 knots. The range at 18 knots is 2,300 nautical miles.


----------



## Penguin

What are you trying to do, copying all of Naval Technology pages on various frigate and corvette industry projects onto here? IMHO, that's not adding anything to this thread but a lot of noise, esp. in the absense of analysis or some point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nutuk

Growler said:


> nope.
> F-22P and Milgem can perform same task at any given time and both are multi-purpose warships ASW ASuW etc. the only thing Milgem lacks is a dedicated VL Anti-air system.



That's why I stated that the current Milgem are configured to the requirements of the Turkish MOD, who don't require VL anti airsystems. If Pakistani needs requirements like VL anti airsystem, these can be easily added. Adding of VL umkhonto missile shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## Nutuk

Super Falcon is either against the Milgem or proposing to evaluate also other ships. In both cases his good right and I agree with him that Pakistan should evaluate all options and pick the best for Pakistani needs.

I can only advice whatever ship you take make sure that Pakistan gets the ability to overhaul, repair, upgrade and design ships. Being dependent on foreign countries (especially in war times) is the worst one can do to her own navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Nutuk said:


> That's why I stated that the current Milgem are configured to the requirements of the Turkish MOD, who don't require VL anti airsystems. If Pakistani needs requirements like VL anti airsystem, these can be easily added. Adding of VL umkhonto missile shouldn't be a big problem.



that will be even better... but is it possible to fit VL umkhonoto? i mean i hardly see any room on the ship or will the RAM be sacrificed?


----------



## Super Falcon

Penguin said:


> What are you trying to do, copying all of Naval Technology pages on various frigate and corvette industry projects onto here? IMHO, that's not adding anything to this thread but a lot of noise, esp. in the absense of analysis or some point.






penguin yes it make sense to me to show the members turkey is not only country who makes an corvetes their are other countries as well who have the privilage to make corvetes and those are muslim countries and pakistan can choose what is better for its navy their is no big fuss in doing it or your jealous of me. and a corvete which can take a amage on a chin and give it back to enemy with interest.

Pakistan navy should go for a corvete which hit enemy shipd hardest and the fastest and from a long range distance which will make pn more lethal than before


----------



## Super Falcon

[url="http://


----------



## Penguin

Super Falcon said:


> penguin yes it make sense to me to show the members turkey is not only country who makes an corvetes their are other countries as well who have the privilage to make corvetes and those are muslim countries and pakistan can choose what is better for its navy their is no big fuss in doing it or your jealous of me. and a corvete which can take a amage on a chin and give it back to enemy with interest.
> 
> Pakistan navy should go for a corvete which hit enemy shipd hardest and the fastest and from a long range distance which will make pn more lethal than before



Mmm, might I suggest putting links to the pages rather than the full text of each page. That way, you can also just put 1 post with all links rather than a gazillion seperate posts, each of considerable length. Which keeps the forum/thread readable and allows for you to expand on your point e.g. such as you did just now. Which makes that single post a lot more useful than that series of very long posts. Just a thought.

And, yes, I'm soooo jealous of you ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nutuk

Growler said:


> that will be even better... but is it possible to fit VL umkhonoto? i mean i hardly see any room on the ship or will the RAM be sacrificed?



It is said that there is room reserved behind the main gun for a small size VLS launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

penguin kindly dont reply me next time it will bring both us in trouble and it will not going to benefit both of us keep your distance from me better for me and you it will be thanx if you do it. now i dont want your reply VLS launcers are good but what type of anti aircraft missiles is on board the milegam is it a sea sparrow or what


----------



## Penguin

1 x RAM PDSM [21 missiles] 

RAM Missile Systems: Contracts &#038; Events (updated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem...






Milgem Sonar Dome








76mm Gun and Milgem Keel 






Milgem SAT boat gate and Engine integration





SAT Boat


Source:S&H Magazine Turkey...
Thnaks Combat-Master WAFF...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Milgem Hidrolik Telecropic bitts 








Milgem SAT Boat Ramp 








Milgem Helicopter Hangar Door


----------



## cabatli_53




----------



## Babur Han

Now, Informations about MILGEM were released on Naval Technology.

Milgem Class Multi-Mission Corvettes - Naval Technology


----------



## yuksel

M&#304;LGEM Project 2. war ship Buyukada F512


----------



## killerx

okay are we buying one of these


----------



## yuksel

i doubt .maybe &#305;t can 5.warship


----------



## Penguin

killerx said:


> okay are we buying one of these


I think your 4 F22P are 'en lieu' of Milgem...


----------



## SBD-3

Penguin said:


> I think your 4 F22P are 'en lieu' of Milgem...


Indeed, I also think that Milgem deal was dropped.


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Milgem ships are very good for their purpose, and the scalability of the design is great. 

However Mk.41 VLS/ESSM/RAM are top sensitive USA technologies, considering the strained relations between Pakistan and the US right now, I hardly see those systems will be allowed to be installed on the ships (Milgem or not) that will be built for Pakistan in the foreseeable future. 

In this instance, some alternative systems would have to be acquired, and the cost/combat effectiveness of integrating those systems onto the Milgem design, the political uncertainties, the weak economical conditions and last year's flood, all these factors probably pushed the deal down the drain.


----------



## Penguin

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Milgem ships are very good for their purpose, and the scalability of the design is great.
> 
> However Mk.41 VLS/ESSM/RAM are top sensitive USA technologies, considering the strained relations between Pakistan and the US right now, I hardly see those systems will be allowed to be installed on the ships (Milgem or not) that will be built for Pakistan in the foreseeable future.
> 
> In this instance, some alternative systems would have to be acquired, and the cost/combat effectiveness of integrating those systems onto the Milgem design, the political uncertainties, the weak economical conditions and last year's flood, all these factors probably pushed the deal down the drain.



Milgem doesn't come with Mk41 VLS (that's the bigger TF100). RAM is relatively old compared to ESSM (operatoinal early 1990, compared to early 2000). So, I don't really see a problem for a nation already received late block Harpoon and Phalanx.


----------



## Nutuk

The main problem of the Milgem is her armamend. Turkey is quite late in developing missiles and torpedoes. At this momens there are several development projects running, like SAM missiles, torpedoes etc. they will mature in 5-6 years. China already has all of these and can deliver a complete corvette with all her weapons pack and guarantee its continued support which is one of the decission makers when a country selects a warship. 

Friendship is a nice thing but let us be objective on when Pakistan has to select between a Turkish and Chinese corvette they go for the guaranteed one. Pakistan selected the Chinese corvette because China could guarantee a continued support on every part of the ship while Turkey could not since the weapons pack is of US origin.


----------

